# Mealworms escaping from dish



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

Any tips to stop mealworms escaping? I have a mealworm dish, and a normal dish (in the 2nd tank) and they are escaping from both. They run around the tank and hide under the substrate so the leo's cant find them.

Can I put anything around the dish to stop them getting out?


----------



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

Can I rub vasaline around the top? or is that unsafe for the Geckos?


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

vaseline round the dish? but the leos might eat it? i have the same problem, have you tried a ceramic dish a metal one?


----------



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

Havn't tried a metal one. Trying to think if I have anything metal around the house I could use.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

I use glass ones which are brilliant but i get them from our local £ shop so i suppose thats no good to you. Have you tried the 99p ceramic ones from wilkinson they shouldnt be able to get out of them!


----------



## herp boy (May 4, 2007)

what about an old ash tray?


----------



## blackbat67 (Jul 1, 2008)

hmm i dunno - you can buy special dishes for mealworms, that have like a wide rim that goes inside...ok thats a bad description - but they apparently stop mealies escaping

i'll look for a link or sommut now...

Triple 8 Reptiles - Food and Water Bowls

there's a few on there, exo-terra and Lee's are the manufacturers i think


----------



## Gem (Aug 26, 2007)

I use the deep ceramic dog bowls, the my Leo just climbs in and out as she pleases


----------



## cascadingstylez (Aug 31, 2007)

I have a mealworm dish, the one with a lid at the top with a wide rim. They don't work though, still escaping.


----------



## TheOne23 (Dec 1, 2007)

buy a deeper one so the can't reach the top to climb out. you could use a cerial bowl (one that won't tip over). won't match the decor but I tried that a few times and worked fine. slip some veg in the bowl too and your beardie will love you for it. Just take the dish out after he has finished.


----------



## Karras (Jul 8, 2008)

We started off with a mealworm dish that was nice and shallow, but even the smallest of worms could get out. We then tried a fairly deep, ceramic dish. This was much better at containing them but the girls were noticably slipping on it when they climbed in/over it.

Our current solution, which works pretty well, is one of those water dishes that looks a bit like a hollowed out tree stump that you can get from many petshops. This still was not ideal as the rough sides allowed them to climb. A few coats of clear, acrylic gloss varnish and problem solved. Used Winsor Newton Galleria stuff that I had kicking around anyway.

Just made sure the varnish was fully dry (took a week as it pooled in the bottom a bit) and tested under heat of the lamp for a bit before letting them eat out of it.


----------

